# How Do I Record Digital Audio On My Pc



## GFries (Nov 26, 2006)

*It has become enjoyable listening to uninterupted cable music, (Brighthouse), is wonderful. I'd like to be able to record it to my desktop, (I have several hard drives), and then selectively load to my Nomad 'Zen. Integrated sound card on my MSI K7N2 Delta Motherboard has the normal 3 jacks, "Mic", Line in, Line out. 

There are two digital audio outputs on the STB, both S/PDIF, one RCA, the other Toslink. Preference is for Toslink, but would settle for the RCA. What do I need to do in order to record this digital stereo music onto my PC's hard drive, i.e. either a Toslink or RCA input? What kind of PCI card must I find? I have several USB and Firewire ports available. Can they be used? 

Thanks in advance for help and information. 

G. Fries

DAB FL 32117 *


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Unless you have a capture device on your computer, I think you will have to use a 2 rca to 1/8" headphone wire. Make sure it is stereo. Radio Shack sells these.
This will plug into the microphone or input on your sound card.
This program and others will let you record the files to put on your Zen.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There is software that will "save" the output from your sound card to a wav or mp3 file on your HDD.

otherwise you'll need a "streaming audio" recorder if the audio is being heard from the net.

if you want to copy from an audio source such as vinyl, CD player, tape etc. you'll need to plug into your sound card "line in". If its a record deck, it will need to have "line out" signal strength (approx 750mV) or you'll need an amp before you'll be able to hear anything. Programs like Nero have sound recorders and editors inside that allow you to trim files before burning to CD.

You're question is a little vgue so if you'd like to elaborate on exactly what you are trying to do .. naybe we'll be able to be a little bit more specific in response.


----------



## GFries (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for your response. My goal is to utilize either the Digital Audio Out (RCA Cable?), or the Optical Audio Out, (Toslink?), located on the back of my Brighthouse Cable Set Top Box. They both offer digital music outputs. They are both S/PDIF outputs.

The previous suggestion was the simplest, analog audio cable with to male 1/8" jacks, line out from the amplifier to the line in on the sound card. However this is analog being converted to digital, right?

I thought there might me an I/O or PCI card that allow a direct connection, i.e, one or the other digital outputs connected to the Desktop via a digital input, either RCA cable or optical Toslink.

Is there such a PCI card to facilitate this? From the sound of it, the offered post from "Terrister" seems like the easiest way to go. I've got both Nero and Roxio insofar as recording goes. Ironicly I also have a TwinStar digital TV card, however, it records only TV programs and does not offer any input other than the cable in from the STB.

Look forward to hearing from you once again.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I did find one card with Toslink in.
http://www.minidisc.org/part_M_audio_(Midiman)_Delta_DiO_24+96.html


----------



## GFries (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you so much, I'm at the website researching it as I type this. I truely appreciate your effort on my behalf. Thanks again.

G. Fries
DAB FL 32117


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You can use this sound card to utilize the optical audio out and get very good sound quality.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829118109
It has an optical S/PDIF in, so you can record from that. Audacity is a good program, you can save your recordings to an MP3 file with it.


----------



## GFries (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks! From what I've read and/or studied, this seems to be just what I'm looking for. I appreciate your time to inform me.

G. Fries
DAB FL 32117


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

